# كي تعمل الة لحام وقص البلازما



## jehad1961 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الاحبه 
ارجو منكم شرح الية عمل ماكنة لحام وقص المعادن البلازما بالتفصيل وان وجد مخططات وظيفيه او تفصيليه فهذا خير كثير 
في انتظار ابداعاتكم 
دمتم بخير


----------



## sa_en (1 يوليو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## zzezze1 (3 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zzezze1 (5 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## said mostafa (17 أغسطس 2011)

*مدونة مهاراتى *


مهاراتى مدونة متخصصة فى شرح وتفصيل المواسير والكيعان والاولاد والمسلوب والحدفات من حيث الاقطار والدرجات وكل مايلزم التركيبات الميكانيكية والكهربائية واللحامات وتشكيل المعادن
الموقع هنا
http://mhraty.blogspot.com/


----------



## ahmedalmustfa (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااا


----------



## khaled.33 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررااااااااااا​


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم سعيد


----------



## mam2022 (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرا ....................و مزيدا من التقدم


----------

